# Melb Expo Purchases



## antaresia_boy (Feb 28, 2009)

So what did everyone buy at the melb expo? I got myself a nice Bredli.




I guess a fair fefw people arent back yet anyway lol.
well, wait to here your responses.


----------



## murry (Feb 28, 2009)

Bredli as well


----------



## itbites (Feb 28, 2009)

woma & a mertens...

Kind of disappointing this year to be honest


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 28, 2009)

male black rock scorpion to go with my female and jungle vines ive been looking for those fake jungle vines for ages i was so stoked and they were good an cheap to.


----------



## Hoon84 (Feb 28, 2009)

I hate yous all..lol! I left my licence at home (on purpose)
All I came home with was the latest issue of Scales And Tales, and a bloody parking reciept!


----------



## James_Scott (Feb 28, 2009)

A pair of Axanthic Het BHP's and a Smooth Knob Tailed Gecko Male from Neil Sonnemann


----------



## itbites (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice one James...love Neils Aspidites


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Feb 28, 2009)

got a bluey and other nic nacks


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 28, 2009)

never been to an expo so wasn't sure what to expect . got myself a frilled lizard hatchy and a blue tongue and a heap of other necesities.... cant wait for next years, bloody hell it was a tease..... saving a couple grand thats for sure. shame they didn't have any coastal females around the 3 yr mark for sale though... plenty others, but that 1 i need lol:lol:


----------



## hardcorey007 (Feb 28, 2009)

Stop this thread immediately. It is making me so jealous.  I couldn't make it. I wanted to go so badly.


----------



## donut (Feb 28, 2009)

Couldnt get there.
Was at a Lithuanian dance concert instead.
Yeah i know, both great places to be at !!!!!

I was wondering if anyone had any blue phase GTS for sale and if you remember who it was.
Thanx heaps.

Donut


----------



## antaresia_boy (Feb 28, 2009)

didn't see any donut. apparently there weren't as many reps as in previous years, but this was my first one so not sure.
James, Neil had some amazing snakes there. his axanthic was beautiful lol. i'm goin with more than $400 next year....


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 28, 2009)

That BHP is stunning James,if you dont mind me asking,how much...


----------



## MrKite (Feb 28, 2009)

hardcorey007 said:


> Stop this thread immediately. It is making me so jealous.  I couldn't make it. I wanted to go so badly.


 
Me too. I was looking forward to it for months, but i couldn't get out of work.

Probably for the best, as i'm running out of room and money.


----------



## shaggymelb (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm most dissapointed...looking for a male water python...one only on site and they wouldnt sell him!!!!!


----------



## palmej (Feb 28, 2009)

i got two sandfire ackies =]
ill upload photos soon


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 28, 2009)

I was hoping to see some V. brevicaudias. Either I missed them or they weren't there. I had fun but I expected there to be a bit more variety. I wanted more vens and uncommon snakes like Night Tigers and Blue Tree Snakes. Still, there were some cool stuff there. No big scrubby this year.


----------



## Leezel73 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm sorry people but I was really upset with this expo... I wanted a bearded dragon and a all the bits that go with it and best thing I got was me and my boys pics with some amazing reptiles... I ended up at the pet shop buying one!!! Maybe next year will be better as we may be looking for something more but this year was a let down...
I have only been to one other reptile show/expo and that was in Castle Hill (sydney) and they had an actual show where people bought in their reptiles from home and showed them off to everyone, I love that sort of thing as the kids get to see so many sort of reptiles...

We still had a good time pity that I didn't get to make a purchase...


----------



## BenReyn (Feb 28, 2009)

James_Scott said:


> A pair of Axanthic Het BHP's and a Smooth Knob Tailed Gecko Male from Neil Sonnemann


Gahh..show off><
Lol, that is a stunning BHP, It should be worth what im estimating you payed for him
My dad and I were gona come interstate to see it, but couldn't due to his work, After reading this thread, im kinda glad we missed it.
Lol, thats a relief, I thiought i was missing out on an awesome few days.
Ben.


----------



## shaggymelb (Feb 28, 2009)

It was ok Ben...but not worth travelling from NSW for


----------



## Leezel73 (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe next year we will take one of these home with us... hehehe thought people might get a laugh out of this... (it is just a photo of the photo so sorry about the quality)


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 28, 2009)

Haha that kids face is priceless!


----------



## James_Scott (Feb 28, 2009)

The Axanthic BHP Neil had on display was worth the trip in itself. Loved seeing the RHD Womas, Albino Olives & Darwins, some lovely Black and Gold Jungles and some of my favourites, Angle headed Dragons. Nearly bought some Green Tree Frogs, but my budget would stretch any further


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 28, 2009)

Leezel73, that look on your kid's face is classic. Who needs a bearded dragon when you can have a monitor


----------



## itbites (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not sure why things went sour...
Hopefully this doesn't impact on them doing it next year
It just didn't seem to be set up as well as last years & there was
no where near as many people there this time around

Good to see a few new things being introduced 
the vens display was great! 
Also good to see more frilly's about.
A few of the "harder to find" reptiles there today 
were either display only or non-feeders.

Heres hoping next year will be bigger & better..
I'm sure that people not having as much cash these days 
has probably had some effect on the expo this year.


----------



## Leezel73 (Feb 28, 2009)

I thought some people would get a kick out of that!!!


----------



## mattyandnat (Feb 28, 2009)

what do you mean things went sour? i was there early today though it was quite good but as everyone said could have been better i expected alot more animals to be for sale or on display but some really good prices on some things. also everyone was quite friendly and more then happy to help and answer questions


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah Leezel that is a cute pic  lol
Love the Monitor too


----------



## itbites (Feb 28, 2009)

I mean it was quite dissapointing matty&nat..

Things could have been a lot better imo


----------



## mattyandnat (Feb 28, 2009)

yes i agree i was a bit dissapointed probably would have enjoyed it more if i had some money to spend though
all i took home was an old reptiles australia mag with some smooth knobtail info and a tub of king mealworms which the beardys loved


----------



## ally_pup (Feb 28, 2009)

A nice pair of bredli, but to be honest didnt see anything else that really caught my eye


----------



## Dan123 (Feb 28, 2009)

i tried to by a really nice western brown they had on display, wouldent sell it tho


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 28, 2009)

I have seen better Western Browns, but the one they had there wasn't bad. 

I think the expo was a little disappointing, but by no means bad. They should be able to build on it and make it better for next year. I still enjoyed myself though, and look forward to attending again in the future.


----------



## Dan123 (Feb 28, 2009)

i dunno i just liked it, and it was really active even when i was there at about quater to 5 so it wassent just becuase it was in a new envirionment.
but ah well no joy. anyone with a similar western brown for sale let me know.


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 28, 2009)

i came 6hrs to it, and must say i was very very dissapointed..
maybe i expected to much, but to me it seemed just to be a blackhead expo.

maybe next year will be better.


----------



## andyscott (Feb 28, 2009)

IMO its held to early in the year.
There was quite a high amount of animals that were display only,
due to not feeding yet.
If it was to be held mid to the end of March,
maybe there would be more hatchlings ready for sale.

I went there for a male Olive (got one, thanks Jan)
Also had an impulse buy and got an interesting looking reduced patten Coastal :shock:.


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Feb 28, 2009)

This was the first time i had gone to the expo.......and imo i thought it was disappointing agreed lots of bhp and there was not as much up for sale as i had hoped....... i was most upset that there were no private breeders (that i could see) i saw it as one big pet shop really......but i still enjoyed myself and me and the missus will make a day of it every year just hope its better next time...


----------



## Rep-Style (Feb 28, 2009)

just another female spotted, there was only one adult male in the entire place n was too small for my girl


----------



## No-two (Feb 28, 2009)

I think had it of been later in the year, there might have been more feeders but they prolly would've allready been sold aswell. It was really a dissapointment, I though it was going to be bigger and better then last year, not just a bigger building.


----------



## mis_gmh (Feb 28, 2009)

I went there without any money hopeing it would stop me from buying anything but i went home and got cash and ended up with a female prossa carpet. ill post pics up soon


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 28, 2009)

This is the only snake i was allowed to get
Oh well, maybe next year i will be able to get something "living"
Did get new hide for our BHP and The More Complete Chondro (you know.... for the future)


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Feb 28, 2009)

just curious did anyone from aps get to meet each other?


----------



## andyscott (Feb 28, 2009)

nocturnal_pulse said:


> just curious did anyone from aps get to meet each other?


 

I bumped into itbites from this site


----------



## itbites (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL...Yer I met a freak or 2 from here


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 28, 2009)

i got to meet m.punja


----------



## trader (Feb 28, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> . shame they didn't have any coastal females around the 3 yr mark for sale though... plenty others, but that 1 i need lol:lol:



We had our 8 yr old Coastal Carpet for sale but as soon as the doors opened we had 2 couples wanting her real bad. She sold immediately!  so you missed seeing her maybe?


----------



## trader (Feb 28, 2009)

itbites said:


> I'm not sure why things went sour...
> Hopefully this doesn't impact on them doing it next year
> It just didn't seem to be set up as well as last years & there was
> no where near as many people there this time around.



There was actually more people through the door this year than last year. This year the venue was a lot larger than last yr's so it was not as crowded, not so much bumping into other people.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 28, 2009)

lol I wasn't allowed anymore herps! But mum almost bought herself some Occi! She was in love with their huge eyes!
I got a new thermostat, Scales and Tails(Thanks Joy), Reptile Aus, then I got to go to Ikea afterwards!!


----------



## trader (Feb 28, 2009)

nocturnal_pulse said:


> ..... i was most upset that there were no private breeders (that i could see)...



Most of the stalls *were* private breeders, especially along one of the walls...A lot may have looked like they were not private breeders because they had a lot available to sell? 

We had our reptiles (sharing a table with another private breeder) we sold ackies, childrens pythons and a coastal and he sold Jungles) We were beside the HerpShop tables (helping Brian) and we were very impressed with how quickly our reptiles sold and those of other private breeders near by us. I saw 6 Frill Necks babies sell within the 1st hour at a table near ours.


----------



## froglet (Feb 28, 2009)

I got myself a blonde mac 

Certainly was a bit diff than last year. the other staff on out stall were really bored. i got to play with the snakes all day i think the diamond has had enough handling for this year.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 28, 2009)

I got myself some fluon and a pair of feeding tongs (thanks trader ), Keeping and breeding Australian Lizards and The more complete Chondro (thanks Mike), a Subscription to Scales and Tails aswell as the back issues (thanks Joy) and a subscription to the VHS.


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 28, 2009)

i got a Pr of Levis put aside, pick them up in a few weeks


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 28, 2009)

Chanel 9 was there and it was on the news tonight


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 28, 2009)

First time for me , took half as long to see everything as it did to drive in . BUT , the Jungle l was to pick up didnt arrive so l was sniffing around and found a Hypo Darwin female that is a perfect match for my male . The dude watching the stall had no idea of the price so l put $20 dep and kept coming back . When the owner was there two people were all over the Darwin and l had to push in and mention the deposit . He told me he wanted $300 and l couldnt get the cash out quick enough . l have refused an offer of $1200 for mine . So l would have to say l LOVED THE EXPO !


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 28, 2009)

trader said:


> We had our 8 yr old Coastal Carpet for sale but as soon as the doors opened we had 2 couples wanting her real bad. She sold immediately!  so you missed seeing her maybe?




oh bugger, did a quick scout for a large coastal that was female.... there at around 9:15... might have missed ya...

anyway... i was only disapointed i only had $400 with me.... over all i quite enjoyed it and will be getting more herps soon from the breeders there as funds got low.... but still no female coastal lol, might be looking for a while yet but that ok.... next year i will be prepared haha:lol:

and frillies, i'm very happy, thought it would be along time before i got 1 of those


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 28, 2009)

Even tho it wasnt as good as expected i still wish i could have come.


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 28, 2009)

Any geckos there?


----------



## jan (Feb 28, 2009)

It was a great day...busy at that!! 
Thanx to all the nice people that purchased from us...l hope that your new critters do well for you all
Yes we are Private breeders...if you happened to check out the table with, proserpines, coastals, not quite ready Olive hatchy's, womas, and geckoes that was us
Janet next to us is a private breeder and friend also selling her frogs and angle heads...nice!!
Most of the tables near us were private breeders, but l do agree there were more stands with reptile products,
which l suppose is part of the game...
Anyway had a great day and put a few faces to APS names and chatted with a few happy customers
from last year!!
Thanx again


----------



## jan (Feb 28, 2009)

Lots of gecko's...got myself a nice little spiney tailed gecko at the auction


----------



## dee4 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> i got to meet m.punja




Oh wow, you must be over the moon


----------



## Reptilian66 (Mar 1, 2009)

after reading all these post on this thread, it seems like l made the right decision in not going to the Reptile Expo here in Melbourne, and l save myself heaps of money also.
Part of the reason l did not want to go was because of some well known herps l did not want to see or run into if l was there, and they know who l'm talking about, some of them come on here everyday to brouse, they will never ever gain access to any of my Reptile's when l breed them and have a few juveniles available.

Hope everyone else who attended had a great time at the Reptile Expo, lease the weather was perfect for it yesterday here in beautiful Melbourne. today is the 1st day of autumm.

Cheers,
Les.8)


----------



## moreliainsanity (Mar 1, 2009)

It turn out to be a perfect weather for the show, seen a few familiar herpers, I personally went to show a bit of suppport to the organisers and the participants, I needed a few things and made a list and did my shopping at the expo, overall it was a good day but must say I think last year was better, but still glad i went this time and sure will be there agai next year........

Leigh


----------



## batty (Mar 1, 2009)

This was my first time at the expo i thought it was fantastic i came home with a pair of marbled vevelt geckos from chris very nice guy and very helpfull and i won a bit older marble velvet at the auction which i was stoked about. I admitt i was a wee bit disapointed that noone had red eyed tree frogs on display as they are my next new pet to my collection but admitting i did get pointed to the right people and they are willing to help me out when i get my advance linces . judy


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 1, 2009)

Well i took the family for the Expo and was disappointed also. No Victorian licensed relocation companies there spruiking there courses, what the? Black snake had some nice vens there but 6 vens at an expo that size,too little. Neil"s pythons were 1st class and such a gentleman to engage with. Disappointed with the amount of GTP's only saw 2 and didnt spot the juvenile someone photographed. Dont get me started on the food outlet it was disgraceful, not expo's fault mind you it would have been part of the showgrounds deal.
Met Froglet from here and she was extremely nice especially letting her diamond be harassed by my daughter, thanks froglet.
im glad i went once to experience it and im sure Simon and Brian and co worked extremely hard to get it up and running, i guess you cant please everyone.


----------



## Freeloader (Mar 1, 2009)

Any nice reasonably priced Marbled Velvet Geckos. I am asking these questions as i had to work yesterday.


----------



## emerald_taipan (Mar 1, 2009)

I was after an adult bird eating spider but didnt see any there (got there a bit late) .Did they have any spiders for sale?. Saw rough scaled pythons in the flesh which was pretty impressive.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 1, 2009)

i wanted another spider also but saw none


----------



## stripe (Mar 1, 2009)

i thought it was great  was my 1st time so maybe i just had nothing to compare it with, but I had never seen some of the pythons and other herps they had there so it was a good experience for me. also wasn't looking to buy so had no chance of getting disappointed in that regard, but did think there were a lot of nice animals around, loved some of the jungles people had (hung around longer than we should of cause the dad was all asking about whether or not we can keep 2 in 1 enclosure baha.. thought i could convince him to buy a hatchie and an enclosure for my 18th ........ fail..)


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Mar 1, 2009)

The Scales & Tails Australia team flew in for the Expo on Friday evening and back out again last night. We thoroughly enjoyed it and will definitely be back again next year offering our support. Congratulations to everyone involved, as we know how much hard work goes into organising an event like this and bringing it all together successfully.

It was great to catch up with some of the team from APS,  and unfortunately a few slipped past while I was talking to other people, and I didn't get a chance to say hello to them. 

Something that we all have to consider though, for the Expos to continue to grow bigger and better, they do need our support, both with people displaying their animals/products, and with the support from the general public in attending. 

I'll look forward to catching up with other APS members at the rest of the Expos this year.

Cheers
Joy


----------



## herptrader (Mar 1, 2009)

You have got to love that lacy. It was so tame! I never worked out whose it actually was.

I found myself explaining to people that not all lace monitors have that personality but they do come with reasonable weaponry.



Leezel73 said:


> Maybe next year we will take one of these home with us... hehehe thought people might get a laugh out of this... (it is just a photo of the photo so sorry about the quality)


----------



## herptrader (Mar 1, 2009)

frogboy said:


> Any nice reasonably priced Marbled Velvet Geckos. I am asking these questions as i had to work yesterday.




I missed them. Who was selling them?


----------



## wokka (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought it was too much trade and not enough hobbiest, but why. It seems the Victorian hobby doesn't like the public; shy maybe? Its chicken and egg stuff in that you cant get exhibitors without the crowds and you wont get the crowds without the exibitors. My appologies for not knowing the history, I think one the key ingredients of sucess for Castle Hill is the reptile show/competition which draws in a wide variety of different creatures. Has there ever been one in Victoria? I'll start battling the red tape now and hopefully Snakefarmer can support next years event. Thanks to the organisers for their tireless efforts. I know these shows dont just happen by themselves.


----------



## Leezel73 (Mar 1, 2009)

herptrader said:


> You have got to love that lacy. It was so tame! I never worked out whose it actually was.
> 
> I found myself explaining to people that not all lace monitors have that personality but they do come with reasonable weaponry.



It was a beautiful creature and everyone who has seen the pic was like "What the hell are you doing holding that" and just have to explain it was a very placid one and it was just wonderful to be able to hold something like that!!!


----------



## Hoon84 (Mar 1, 2009)

Leezel73 said:


> Maybe next year we will take one of these home with us... hehehe thought people might get a laugh out of this... (it is just a photo of the photo so sorry about the quality)


 

Hahaha, the little ones face is priceless!


----------



## ambah (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought it was ok, I myself purchased a few green tree frogs from Janet, a lacie from roy pails and a beautiful md from a gentleman by the name of Phil  thumbs up to the private breeders especially for turning out!
palmej managed to nick away those ackies I was coming back to look at 
I'll get some pics up soon!


----------



## ambah (Mar 1, 2009)

oh and i forgot to mention that i caught up with Joy & LizardLady


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Mar 1, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Well i took the family for the Expo and was disappointed also. No Victorian licensed relocation companies there spruiking there courses,.



yeah there was one... he was at the wildlife caring stand... got all the info i needed and more from them... over all, i thought it was good. but was my first so wouldn't know, and isn't this like the 2nd 1 for vic or something???


----------



## batty (Mar 1, 2009)

I got my pair of marbled velvets 2 months old $160.00
at the auction i got a 9 month old male $40
He was selling his young $80 each i thought not to bad. 
Cheers Judy


----------



## mis_gmh (Mar 1, 2009)

heres a couple of pics of the prossa female i got off Jan. Her names Gemma. Enjoy.


----------



## saratoga (Mar 1, 2009)

I popped in for a look over the last hour......enjoyed it but wasn't sure what to expect. Unfortunately at that time many stalls were starting to pack up and a lot of animals seemed to be misseing as they had been sold. So I suppose if you want to see everything get there when the doors open.

It was good to see the display with some elapids.....nicely displayed though would have like to see more. I think things like this are a great opportunity for some of the youger herps to see local animals and talk to people who are knowledgeable about them.

I was great to catch up with a couple of people I hadn't seen for 20 years and to finally see some Rough Scaled Pyhons in the flesh.

I did find it a bit hard to find information on the expo.....the vhs had a page on it but did not give the times. It would also be good if they provided a map and directions how to get there.....especially for people coming from outside Melbourne. I was going to drive but thought it would be quicker and easier to jump on a train......only to find out that trains dont run to the showground.....and then having a slow trip by tram. Also parking was only $5 I noticed.....if I knew that beforehand I would have driven. Just think the more info you give people about the how, why and wheres the easier you make it for them to attand.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought this was a thread about what we brought not what we didnt like about the expo

It was the first expo I've been to and I had a ball.

We'll be lucky if they bother next year with all the negative feedback I'm reading.


----------



## varanid_mike (Mar 1, 2009)

*elapids*

Hi all
Im Mike from black snake productions, we wanted to bring more elapids but with the range of people coming in we also wanted to display other animals which supported the Darwin theme that was running. Although we were sponser's we where not there to sell and there for ran at a massive loss which makes it hard to display and do more. It was also the first year we were allowed to display vens and next year will be bigger and better with the ven displays. 
I want to thank all the stall holders and people donating to the auction to help the VHS as we could not have organised what we think to be a sucsesfull expo without you all. I would also like to thank all the people who could make it to the expo to buy the animals as there would be no expo without the customers. We hope you enjoyed our display but if you have any ideas or changes that could be made for the future please feel free to let us know www.blacksnakeproductins.com.au.
Mike alexander


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 1, 2009)

*expo [melbourne]*

[imo]....definately not up to last years expo [melb] the loo eighty meters away and lucky for the coffee and cake people it wasn,t raining......last year eats and drinks were in doors and having been last year considerably less livestock......cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## JoygasmPie (Mar 1, 2009)

trader said:


> We had our 8 yr old Coastal Carpet for sale but as soon as the doors opened we had 2 couples wanting her real bad. She sold immediately!  so you missed seeing her maybe?


 
I'm so glad I got there early! She was what I ended up buying, a really beatiful snake. Thank you so much HerpTrader! She is settling in well.
I also got Mike Swan to sign a book I bought from him xD it was so exciting!

But it was a bit disappointing, especially after having to drive around the other side for parking and seeing a huuuuge building.

I never knew Adam (from Upmarket Pets) had so many kinds of geckos!


----------



## itbites (Mar 1, 2009)

It's not negative feedback.. I've been to all 3 expo's 
& will go again next year, as will most that have stated their disappointment.
It was lacking in animals etc...
But as trader mentioned there were more people in attendance this year.

Constructive criticism is totally different to negative feedback & it may help 
make things even better for next year.
It was lovely to meet jan & see neil with his stunning crew as usual 
*highlight of the day*


----------



## richardsc (Mar 1, 2009)

its mostly a place to buy and sell,displays ect,i wouldnt say i was dissapointed,was my first expo though,i only hung around for an hour,had to pick up an incubator off snakecharmer,thanks mate,i had no cash to buy anything but if i did there were quite a few temptations,over all i cant see why people were dissapointed,it beats no expo at all,but it would be great if they had talks on ect,especially for newcomers or those seeing reps for the first time


----------



## herptrader (Mar 1, 2009)

There were only a few commercial guys selling animals. There were many like me who helping man the Herp Shop stand with our private animals on the next stand which may have looked like we were selling animals commercially but this is far from the case.



wokka said:


> I thought it was too much trade and not enough hobbiest, but why. It seems the Victorian hobby doesn't like the public; shy maybe? Its chicken and egg stuff in that you cant get exhibitors without the crowds and you wont get the crowds without the exibitors. My appologies for not knowing the history, I think one the key ingredients of sucess for Castle Hill is the reptile show/competition which draws in a wide variety of different creatures. Has there ever been one in Victoria? I'll start battling the red tape now and hopefully Snakefarmer can support next years event. Thanks to the organisers for their tireless efforts. I know these shows dont just happen by themselves.


----------



## varanid_mike (Mar 1, 2009)

Cant even spell my own website. www.blacksnakeproductions.com.au, also i forgot to thank the other VHS comm members who worked very hard in their own time to make it happen. Thanks heaps Brian, phill, kevin, pete, andrew and jen and also simon.
cheers


----------



## richardsc (Mar 1, 2009)

mike that chappel island tiger was a ripper,solid tanks of things,the ven display was great,kudos to the vhs for putting such an event on,alot of work goes into organising such days,especially when the organisers have there own stalls to keep them busy to,my hats off to them as they always seem to be the ones organising and putting in the hard yards for such events ect,yet they cant please everyone,lol,also to the stall holders,takes alot of effort and expense to bring all that gear and animals to the venue ,especially when they are just there to display,its not all about buying people,ill be there next year if its on as having such a crowd of like minded reptile freaks in the one location is a rarity,bring on 2010


----------



## Leezel73 (Mar 1, 2009)

This is what I went in to get from expo but was dissapointed that I couldn't find any so drove home and rang a few different pet shops and found what I was after... 

May I say I didn't see 1 person with a tag on... No I didn't wear one but I was interested..


----------



## buttss66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I really enjoyed the Expo. Overall I thought it was very well organised. I would have liked more info on opening times and directions as I got a train from Geelong.
I wish there had been more dragons - colour morphs, netteds, painted dragons etc. I loved the Angle-headed dragons and frilled lizards but I'm not interested in buying those.

I will certainly go again and perhaps it's a good thing that i didn't buy any animals because when I got home one of my beardies was half way through laying 16 eggs and I had no idea she was pregnant!

Wish I'd bought one of those cheap incubators, I had to spend a couple of hours making a foam box job!


----------



## trader (Mar 1, 2009)

buttss66 said:


> perhaps it's a good thing that i didn't buy any animals because when I got home one of my beardies was half way through laying 16 eggs and I had no idea she was pregnant!
> 
> Wish I'd bought one of those cheap incubators, I had to spend a couple of hours making a foam box job!



Nice post! and what a nice surprise when you got home! Good luck with the eggs! :shock: 

If I remember correctly there was a nice (new in the box) incubator that sold at the auction for just over $100?.

Cheers!


----------



## buttss66 (Mar 1, 2009)

trader said:


> Nice post! and what a nice surprise when you got home! Good luck with the eggs! :shock:
> 
> If I remember correctly there was a nice (new in the box) incubator that sold at the auction for just over $100?.
> 
> Cheers!



Arghhhhhh. Don't tell me that! I was running around like a maniac trying to find all the stuff to make one. I had books spread out around me, I searched all the relevant threads on here. The lounge room was covered in chunks of foam and gaffa tape as I hacked and sawed. All seems to be Ok though!


----------



## ShAdY12 (Mar 1, 2009)

I picked up a central bearded dragon and some enclosure stuff

thought there would have been more herpts for sale but didnt leave too dissapointed LOL


----------



## Jewly (Mar 1, 2009)

I didn't pick up any animals of course being from Brisbane, but I loved being able to walk around and look at everything and talk to other herp lovers.

I just got a few back issues of Reptiles Australia Mag and one of the binders and I also got a nice big water dish for my Netted's. Wanted to get some fluon and some F-10 but was worried they wouldn't let me take it on the plane so I'll order it online.

I thought the expo was great and I'm so glad that I made the decision to come down cause I've had a ball. I've never walked so much in my life though and my feet are killing me but that's only because we spent so long at the markets. Flying home tomorrow and I've managed to pack all my goodies in so all's good.


----------



## aurea23 (Mar 1, 2009)

*What i bought from the Show.*

I thought i would share a pic of this beautiful femal Tully Jungle i bought. Very happy.

I also bought some burtons will take pics once i pick them up...

On the whole the show was good. But like normal didnt have as much money as i would have hoped

Michael


----------



## killahcrow (Mar 1, 2009)

QUote::
This is what I went in to get from expo but was dissapointed that I couldn't find any so drove home and rang a few different pet shops and found what I was after... 

That is exactly what i did i was after sopme water dragons but only saw 1 there on display so i took the chance while i was in the city to head into a few pet shops and picked them up. i thought there wasnt enough reptiles for sale but as for everything else i thought it was great


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought a book, and if Lizard Lady is reading... NYER!  :lol: Gee, all those signatures! 

I'd also have bought a raffle ticket if they'd run one again this year :lol:

At the end of a very difficult February I actually felt a bit too drained to go and certainly not in the best frame of mind for the event, but figured I should check it out and although I really wasn't feeling up to it, I did want to catch up with a lot of people.

It was interesting to see from the perspective of where the herp world is heading and what stage it's up to. It was very much as I expected it to be, and on the whole I'm sure those who ran it can chalk it up as a success according to their objectives.


----------



## snakecharma (Mar 2, 2009)

hey there all 

i agree it was not as good as last years but with the turmoil, money wise at the moment i can see why a few private breeders did not attend.

Was great to catch up with the APS members that i found, richard..... how rude was that dang parking guy lol was having a good yac and he tells me to move on hahahaha 

Andy was funny as when ya busted me heading back in after i went to the airport to drop off a pair of hypo bredli 

will definatly be there next year, may even do a display myself would have brought a few hatchies from this season, although im not happy to sell untill they are feeding well. So i agree maybe abit later in the year would be better (maybe give us breeders another month or 2 to get everything feeding and ready to sell) 

but big cheerz to all who organized the event, big hats off to you all 

p.s. Andy and Bitey im taking you wallets next year lmao


----------



## BlindSnake (Mar 2, 2009)

itbites said:


> woma & a mertens...
> 
> Kind of disappointing this year to be honest


 
Ditto..

Did pick up a nice hook, jigger and complamentry hoop bag for a great price tho..


----------



## andyscott (Mar 2, 2009)

snakecharma said:


> hey there all
> 
> i agree it was not as good as last years but with the turmoil, money wise at the moment i can see why a few private breeders did not attend.
> 
> ...


 

Yeah busted you, but did you get anything 2nd time round?
Also, note to self, get a wallet with chain, or keep wallet down front of pants


----------



## emerald_taipan (Mar 2, 2009)

Gee thats a beautiful jungle aurea23. Some of the jungle pythons there were just breathtaking. Anyone else get a shiver down their spine walking past the dept stall? lol


----------



## shaggymelb (Mar 2, 2009)

Look..all told it was a great day, how often do you see rough scales in the flesh and a few GTP's..the exhibitors were all friendly and didnt mind a chat.
My only complaint is levelled at varanid_mike...he woodn sell me the male water python


----------



## varanid_mike (Mar 2, 2009)

I got that water python about 10 years ago and he has traveled oz with me 3 times doing schools, i would probably sell one of my daughters before him, sorry mate. Want to buy a stimsons, baby alpine blotched or baby ridge tails let me know.
mike


----------



## Leezel73 (Mar 2, 2009)

My son wasn't too sure of this one either... But heaps better with that than the other...


----------



## Leezel73 (Mar 2, 2009)

Once again sorry for quality I have to scan them in one day!!!


----------



## coz666 (Mar 2, 2009)

dissapointed??????????????????????????????????

maybe yall shouldnt be so quick to jump on it.

we dont have an expo in se qld and if we did we cant buy a thing 
so stop ya complainin, alot of people went to alot of trouble just so you could step inside.


----------



## beeman (Mar 2, 2009)

Now to play the devils advocate!

How many of you that purchased or handled reptiles observed proper Quarentine/hygene practice when going home after the Expo?

Did you isolate any purchases well away from your own collection?
Eg, in a seperate part of the house or better still in a totally different building?
Did you change your clothing and shower before tending your collection later that day or
evening.
The reason i bring this point of quarentine/hygene up is the amount of people that were
handling whatever they could get their hands on for a look was totally astounding

We enjoyed the Expo and congratulate the organisation committee on a great show.
Will be there again next year for another look and dont touch tour.


----------



## trader (Mar 2, 2009)

coz666 said:


> dissapointed??????????????????????????????????
> 
> maybe yall shouldnt be so quick to jump on it.
> 
> ...



 very nicely put coz666. I was not involved with the organising of the Expo, just helping Brian at the_* HerpShop*_ stall.

I appreciate the amount of work that goes into such an event. I also appreciate those that came from far and near to attend. I appreciate the stall holders, it is a HUGE job putting up the displays and animals and then packing it up at the end of the day. This has only been the 3rd one held in Victoria and it gets bigger every year.

As someone said in an earlier post there are other factors to think about atm...such as job losses happening, the bush fires which would have held a 'few' people back from coming financially (although it was _*really special*_ seeing one of the families from Kinglake there). A VHS member that lost their home and all their reptiles on their property. :cry:

I had a lot of fun and I hope we have another one next year!


----------



## cougars (Mar 2, 2009)

Well me and my mate flew over for the weekend,And we were there from 9.30 til after the auction, 4 ish.We thought it was great,Just dissapointed we couldn't take any animals home with us especially the snakes sold in the auction for a steal ($ 310 for a pair of Bredli :shock. Im sure alot of work went into it.Thanks to the organisers,It was a great day out


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Mar 3, 2009)

Leezel73 said:


> This is what I went in to get from expo but was dissapointed that I couldn't find any so drove home and rang a few different pet shops and found what I was after...
> 
> May I say I didn't see 1 person with a tag on... No I didn't wear one but I was interested..


I had one!
And a few people noticed it too
I think I saw you leezel


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Mar 3, 2009)

*1st 3 pics exhibit's 4th my new frilly*

1 Frilled dragon
2 Albino Blotched
3 Kimberly monitor
4 My new frilly


----------



## itbites (Mar 3, 2009)

One of my expo purchases...


----------



## m.punja (Mar 3, 2009)

beeman said:


> Now to play the devils advocate!
> 
> How many of you that purchased or handled reptiles observed proper Quarentine/hygene practice when going home after the Expo?
> 
> ...



No replies Beeman :lol: Wonder if you have people worrying now.  I know a few members that would have been following correct quaranteen procedures, this is the reason I don't bring my lic to the expo. Until I have my house set up better I wont have a quaranteen area. I didn't go straight home so I was ok. I stayed at a mates place so by the time I got home I was all clean in fresh clothes. I bought a few accessories I've been dying to get so I was stoked! I met a heap of people and have more faces to put with names and caught up with some friends so I have a good day. 
I did look at all the people at one stage and think that same thing as you Beeman. All the touching and handling and cuddling. 
Great too see some elapids there, what were the regulations with that. Would you have been allowed to sell elapids there? I noticed Frilly's for sale and from what I can remember they are on your advanced lic so would it mean you could have sold elapids had you wanted too? I'd have bought the western brown if it were for sale! 
I agree with those who think it should be run further in March when more private breeders have their youngin's feeding well and sloughing well. I might even have some babies available by the end of March! 
I was happy with the day and the expo, well done to all involved and I can't wait to go again next year.


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 3, 2009)

*punja*



Hooglabah said:


> i got to meet m.punja




I would brag about that........:lol::lol::lol::lol: sorry mate I could'nt resist.

For those of you who were disappointed with the expo and live relatively close to Melbourne and are not members of the VHS can I suggest possibly joining as numbers and new ideas are always welcome and furthermore needed. Can I also suggest that of things are not what you expected then possbily put your hand up as a volunteer to help set-up for the day.

I got there at around 3:20 and caught up with DiamondPython from this site and Afro and various toher people I have met over the years. I will certainly be making every attempt to help out next year and with new ideas and support it can only get better. We should be greatfull to the people who put in many long hours and trust me they have meeting with relevant parties D.S.E and showgrounds officials to make this an enjoyable event.

The auction was pretty good and my son ended up getting 6 Green Tree Frogs for $30. We then headed to (I think it was Mike's extremely large stand) and picked up glass enclosures for $110 which was slightly above cost price.

My wife hates all things herps but strangely has allowed the frogs to be kep in the main living room of our house and the frogs have been feeding quite happily.

Can't wait to next year.


----------



## malachi (Mar 3, 2009)

i went no dragons for sale just bloody snakes aarrr


----------



## snakecharma (Mar 3, 2009)

hahahaha nah second time around was simply to drop off an incubator to another member off of here (upgrading to a very big unit for this coming season :-D) 

so no fortunatly for me and my morgage there wasnt a huge amount that tickled my fancy this year, everything i wanted was "display" only hahaha like the Axanthic BHP 

and dam those snake ranch folk not only did they tease me as they did last year with there rough scaled python on show, but this year they got me with the pygmy pythons *shakes fist at Vic DSE* 

anyhoo glad it was on and great to see a good crowd 

p.s. i want my albino darwin lucky door prize!!!





andyscott said:


> Yeah busted you, but did you get anything 2nd time round?
> Also, note to self, get a wallet with chain, or keep wallet down front of pants


----------



## beeman (Mar 3, 2009)

m.punja said:


> No replies Beeman :lol: Wonder if you have people worrying now.  I know a few members that would have been following correct quaranteen procedures, this is the reason I don't bring my lic to the expo. Until I have my house set up better I wont have a quaranteen area. I didn't go straight home so I was ok. I stayed at a mates place so by the time I got home I was all clean in fresh clothes. I bought a few accessories I've been dying to get so I was stoked! I met a heap of people and have more faces to put with names and caught up with some friends so I have a good day.
> I did look at all the people at one stage and think that same thing as you Beeman. All the touching and handling and cuddling.


 
I was thinking the same thing Mark.


----------



## australia09 (Mar 3, 2009)

i got one thing to say.. WILL THEIR BE ANOTHER SHOW? anywere else? somewere near nsw? plz pm me if you know details thanks.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 3, 2009)

m.punja said:


> ...
> Great too see some elapids there, what were the regulations with that. Would you have been allowed to sell elapids there? I noticed Frilly's for sale and from what I can remember they are on your advanced lic so would it mean you could have sold elapids had you wanted too? I'd have bought the western brown if it were for sale!



The only animals that were restricted were elapids... nothing to do with what sort of licence was required to keep them. They even had animals we cannot keep such as pig nosed turtles and rough scaled pythons on display... but not for sale.


----------



## mungus (Mar 4, 2009)

aurea23 said:


> I thought i would share a pic of this beautiful femal Tully Jungle i bought. Very happy.
> 
> I also bought some burtons will take pics once i pick them up...
> 
> ...



Very nice jungle.
Got to be happy her.


----------



## aurea23 (Mar 6, 2009)

*tuly*

Very happy with my tullly female.... Now just need to find a good male to add to the collection


----------

